# Fish Monger had some Red Snapper



## zippy12 (Dec 12, 2020)

Looking to take off the fillets and cook on the grill using the following recipe...
https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pan_fried_red_snapper_in_garlic_sauce_chillo_al_ajillo/


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice feesh Zip.


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

If it was me I would grill it whole.  Cut some slits and season.


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## flatbroke (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice job zippy12


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 12, 2020)

...and waiting for the final result....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2020)

Some nice knife work...JJ


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 12, 2020)

thanks Jimmy


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 12, 2020)

Strong work zippy


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 13, 2020)

Beautiful plate. Did you air fry the fish?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 26, 2020)

Meal looks excellent zippy! Curious if the fish monger sold that fish as red snapper. Though the fish you bought IS a member of the snapper family, it is not a red snapper. Red snapper do not have any yellow on them as shown in the video posted. Red snapper is the king and commands a premium price because it is the firmest flesh of the snapper species. Close second is the mangrove snapper and the cubera snapper. I'm just looking out for you bud and hoping you did not pay too high a price for the fish....
My personal favorite is the vermillion snapper. Can keep 10 per man and once you find them, they  are usually there in the thousands and eat voraciously.  Once you get them biting, you can load the boat with them in short order! Sweet meat!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh- and did ya save the throat? Good eats right there! Damn fine fish taco meat!


----------

